# Uber NYC Protest, Monday Sept 15



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Can Drivers Play Uber and Lyft Off One Another?*

*http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-09-15/uber-vs-dot-lyft-and-the-upshot-for-drivers*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Drivers Face Uphill Battle As New York Protests Continue*

http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiyan/uber-drivers-protest-again?s=mobile#4bzrvoe


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*UBER DRIVERS PROTEST: 'You Can't Make A Living Working Only For Uber'*

http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-new-york-city-office-protests-2014-9#ixzz3DQO7KPzB


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber Drivers Face Uphill Battle As New York Protests Continue*
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiyan/uber-drivers-protest-again?s=mobile#4bzrvoe


lol, Uber NYC obviously isn't listening to the drivers on what the ground truth is. They still believe people are making more with the price cuts.

_""I think they're saying, 'Well there's one policy that we didn't like that's now been changed, well we [also] want to have tips in the car,' where Uber doesn't do tips or 'the driver rating system is unfair, we don't want to have that anymore,' or 'the price cuts we made three months ago,' which has actually resulted in Uber drivers earning more than ever. This past week was a record-earning week on a net basis for each driver hour. Basically, the price cut put Uber X at less than a taxi, it brought way more people into the app, so for every driver you see here there's dozens out there.""_


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> lol, Uber NYC obviously isn't listening to the drivers on what the ground truth is. They still believe people are making more with the price cuts.
> 
> _""I think they're saying, 'Well there's one policy that we didn't like that's now been changed, well we [also] want to have tips in the car,' where Uber doesn't do tips or 'the driver rating system is unfair, we don't want to have that anymore,' or 'the price cuts we made three months ago,' which has actually resulted in Uber drivers earning more than ever. This past week was a record-earning week on a net basis for each driver hour. Basically, the price cut put Uber X at less than a taxi, it brought way more people into the app, so for every driver you see here there's dozens out there.""_


Uber full well know what a particular driver is making, what his earnings/hour is. They know that what the average is for drivers in a market before and after the cuts. Uber also knows what it costs on average to run a car, how many paid miles vs total miles are on average in a market. 
It knows ALL that and more, it just thinks that it's okay for drivers to ruin their car to the ground for poverty level wages. And if existing drivers don't wanna do it, it'll just get new suckers to signup at 25% commission, as it started doing in SF!


----------



## Tilla (Aug 20, 2014)

The best protest is to quit driving. 
Going on strike? It is ridiculous...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Tilla said:


> The best protest is to quit driving.
> Going on strike? It is ridiculous...


Okay Tilla! 
What market do you work in?
How do your rates compare with the markets where drivers are protesting?
Do you do this fulltime or part-time?
Did you buy a car to do this?
Or a better question is, were you induced by Uber to finance a car at usurious interest rate from its bottom of the barrel partner Santander?
A driver quitting to drive is an individual choice and not a response from drivers as a whole group. 
And a driver quitting is not a a meaningfull response as far Uber is concerned. Because Uber is hiring untold number of new drivers with its ads touting bloated and borderline fraudulent earnings claims! And guess what these new drivers are going to be giving Uber 25% commission, as is already the case in SF!


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Okay Tilla!
> What market do you work in?
> How do your rates compare with the markets where drivers are protesting?
> Do you do this fulltime or part-time?
> ...


Just to let you know today, I sent Maya Kosoff a note about this forum and the Uber situation for about wages and other problems for the Uberx driver partner relationship. Plus nine other newspaper reporters I have a list of one hundred when I am done I will post the list to you. It will take me a week. Please note everyone will gets a different letter. It appear others lack the discipline for this exercise. Time to kick some ass.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Farman vegas said:


> Just to let you know today, I sent Maya Kosoff a note about this forum and the Uber situation for about wages and other problems for the Uberx driver partner relationship. Plus nine other newspaper reporters I have a list of one hundred when I am done I will post the list to you. It will take me a week. Please note everyone will gets a different letter. It appear others lack the discipline for this exercise. Time to kick some ass.


You go @Farman vegas !
I didn't know what you were waiting for...I don't know what any driver is waiting for! Many are suffering, and for those that are doing okay right now, it's not going to last for much longer. Rate Cuts are heading your way, and driver over saturation is just going to worsen! It costs Uber ZILCH to onboard new drivers, and it'll likely be making 25% commission off then!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Tilla said:


> The best protest is to quit driving.
> Going on strike? It is ridiculous...


It was a pretty pathetic protest. I'm not sure it even qualifies as such. The staff in the office were probably laughing at them.

The drivers are too lazy to organize effectively and über knows it.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> It was a pretty pathetic protest. I'm not sure it even qualifies as such. The staff in the office were probably laughing at them.
> 
> The drivers are too lazy to organize effectively and über knows it.


Here comes the Negative Nancy!
And my unanswered question to you from last night is just as relevant:

*The question was "Tell us what have you done lately, except being the biggest Nay Saying Negative Nancy on this forum?" Translation: What have you done on this forum that is constructive in nature? You are good at deflecting and pointing fingers. But as for being constructive, not so much*.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber drivers in New York City protest fares*

*http://money.cnn.com/2014/09/15/news/uber-protest-nyc/*


----------



## Tilla (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Okay Tilla!
> What market do you work in?
> How do your rates compare with the markets where drivers are protesting?
> Do you do this fulltime or part-time?
> ...


I drive part time (mostly weekends) in Chicago, where rates are 2.38 times smaller than in New York. I would never in a million years invest in a car to become Uber's *****. What were those people thinking? Nothing lasts forever! Nothing!

I think people should sit down a little bit and think before they make any financial decisions, like buying a car to do Uber. They should weigh the risk/reward. Usually in life what is too easy to do, it won't be a good deal (e.g Ponzi schemes). Uber is in the business to make money, and they won't be your financial advisor. The more riders are out there, the more the company will be worth. They don't necessary have to make a lot of money from fares, that is only a secondary importance. The customer base is the most important. (For example Facebook, Watsapp, Amazon). I am not saying that Uber business practices are ethical, but we all should bear the consequences of our financial decisions.

Regarding the 25% cut for new drivers: I am saying it again, everybody has the freedom to join or not!

All the best

Tilla


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Tilla said:


> I drive part time (mostly weekends) in Chicago, where rates are 2.38 times smaller than in New York. I would never in a million years invest in a car to become Uber's *****. What were those people thinking? Nothing lasts forever! Nothing!
> 
> I think people should sit down a little bit and think before they make any financial decisions, like buying a car to do Uber. They should weigh the risk/reward. Usually in life what is too easy to do, it won't be a good deal (e.g Ponzi schemes). Uber is in the business to make money, and they won't be your financial advisor. The more riders are out there, the more the company will be worth. They don't necessary have to make a lot of money from fares, that is only a secondary importance. The customer base is the most important. (For example Facebook, Watsapp, Amazon). I am not saying that Uber business practices are ethical, but we all should bear the consequences of our financial decisions.
> 
> ...


Good to hear you parrot the lines that I'm reading more and more lately! The lines are "The drivers have only themselves to blame for their predicament, and Uber bears no responsibility whatsoever!" The drivers "Were foolish to trust that Uber would be a good corporate citizen that would also look after the interests of its 'Partners', and that this will serve as a valuable lesson to thousands of these drivers for making poor financial decisions!"

And what is your take on the oft repeated Uber mantra that it is "Enabling Small Business Ownership" and fostering "Entrepreneurship"? I guess that'd be Introduction To Business 101, right?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Tilla said:


> I drive part time (mostly weekends) in Chicago, where rates are 2.38 times smaller than in New York. I would never in a million years invest in a car to become Uber's *****. What were those people thinking? Nothing lasts forever! Nothing!
> 
> I think people should sit down a little bit and think before they make any financial decisions, like buying a car to do Uber. They should weigh the risk/reward. Usually in life what is too easy to do, it won't be a good deal (e.g Ponzi schemes). Uber is in the business to make money, and they won't be your financial advisor. The more riders are out there, the more the company will be worth. They don't necessary have to make a lot of money from fares, that is only a secondary importance. The customer base is the most important. (For example Facebook, Watsapp, Amazon). I am not saying that Uber business practices are ethical, but we all should bear the consequences of our financial decisions.
> 
> ...


Shame on you for advocating personal responsibility and critical thinking.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Shame on you for advocating personal responsibility and critical thinking.


And Shame on you for being the Biggest UberShill and UberTroll on this site!

And Shame on You for running with your tail tucked between your hind legs without answering this simple question that's been now posed to you thrice in 24 hours:

*The question was "Tell us what have you done lately, except being the biggest Nay Saying Negative Nancy on this forum?" Translation: What have you done on this forum that is constructive in nature? You are good at deflecting and pointing fingers. But as for being constructive, not so much*.


----------



## Tilla (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Good to hear you parrot the lines that I'm reading more and more lately! The lines are "The drivers have only themselves to blame for their predicament, and Uber bears no responsibility whatsoever!" The drivers "Were foolish to trust that Uber would be a good corporate citizen that would also look after the interests of its 'Partners', and that this will serve as a valuable lesson to thousands of these drivers for making poor financial decisions!"
> 
> And what is your take on the oft repeated Uber mantra that it is "Enabling Small Business Ownership" and fostering "Entrepreneurship"? I guess that'd be Introduction To Business 101, right?
> 
> View attachment 1291


I guess Uber will burn in hell for all the lies. So won't be able to be UBER's *****!


----------



## Tilla (Aug 20, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Shame on you for advocating personal responsibility and critical thinking.


That was my personal opinion. You guys keep protesting. Good luck with that!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Tilla said:


> That was my personal opinion. You guys keep protesting. Good luck with that!


Of course it's your 'Personal Opinion'. Why it would be anyone else's opinion?
And I'm sure 'Good luck with that!' is sincere and heartfelt too!
Thanx for your encouraging words!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Tilla said:


> That was my personal opinion. You guys keep protesting. Good luck with that!


It was pretty much spot on.

People jump into things with out a back up plan or good research and then they want someone else to be responsible for their failure. All it takes is a little reading and common sense. Good business sense wouldn't hurt either.

I talked a client of mine out of an Uber lease. It's just not a good deal but if it is all you can get....desperate people will grab at anything.

Misery loves company and some on here love to throw the pity party.

Good luck in Chicago....I hear it is a tough market out there.


----------



## Tilla (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Of course it's your 'Personal Opinion'. Why it would be anyone else's opinion?
> And I'm sure 'Good luck with that!' is sincere and heartfelt too!
> Thanx for your encouraging words!


Sorry, that I upset you. Sorry that I don't think like you and the other fellow drivers. I really think protesting is just a waste of time.

Have a great night


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Tilla said:


> Sorry, that I upset you. Sorry that I don't think like you and the other fellow drivers. I really think protesting is just a waste of time.
> 
> Have a great night


What gets me is that forum members think it's okay to tear down fellow protesting drivers who are actually doing something, rather than applauding them for their effort. And this is on a thread dedicated to their protest!
If forum members can't find anything encouraging or constructive to say about their efforts, they should perhaps move on to another thread that's more to their liking.
I wish you a pleasant night as well!


----------



## mkosoff (Sep 17, 2014)

Hello, I'm Maya, the Business Insider reporter y'all have mentioned in this post. I went to the Uber drivers meeting last Friday and I was at the protest this Monday too, but despite talking to a number of drivers, I failed to get their contact information, which leads me to this forum. I'm working on a series of stories about Uber drivers -- I'm looking to get in touch with drivers (especially those in New York) who have complaints about Uber -- especially related to Uber's tipping practices, or anything else you're unhappy about, really. I'm looking to speak with drivers who have any level of experience in the industry, so if you just started driving for Uber this year or if you have years of experience as a driver, please feel free to reach out and email me at [email protected] if you'd like to share your story with me. Thanks!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Customers always ask me how I like Uber, so I tell them the truth about their shady practices, I also tell them about that we get no tips, that the rate cuts have hurt the drivers real bad, when I tell them how the numbers work, they have that stunned look on their face and ask me how I can keep operating like this. Most new yorkers are real sensible and business savvy people. I will give you an instance I had with a customer the other day, a very nice and pleasant man, while I was taking him to his job from battery park city to 6th avenue and 46th street, we had a few minutes to talk, I told him earlier this morning I got two dispatches while I was on 6th ave and 43rd street, both from park avenue west and 86th street, which is crazy, no taxi driver in their right mind will drive that distance empty in rush hour traffic, I told him as much as I felt bad for the customer, it made no sense for me or any taxi driver to drive that distance that could end up in a $8 fair, he totally agreed with me and said he himself would not drive empty that far to pick someone up, he said you don't get paid driving empty "as I said new yorkers are pretty savvy".
So after those two cancellations I received another dispatch from 95th street and Broadway while I was still at 6th ave and 43rd street, so I text the client letting them know how far I was, they responded by saying thank you, I will see you soon, at this point I needed to go pick them up and get to the bottom of this, once I picked him up I asked him if I was the closest car to him and he said yes, and he was actually shocked how far I was, he went on telling me that he has been using Uber for quite some time, but recently it is getting harder and harder to find uberx cars, which I replied to him the reason is do to the steep price cuts and that many drivers just will not turn their radios on, he totally agreed with me and said that what Uber is doing to it's drivers is not good business, I told him to also download the Lyft app so he has more options in the future. Good thing the last two days I have been driving around my private clients making real "cash" money.

Here is the email I send "one of hundreds" to Uber regarding the long distance dispatches, and their response I thought was a slap in the face with no thought to it, they where pretty much saying screw you driver, make sure the client is no upset, really, what about the driver not bleeding money on your ridiculous fare cuts.

*from Uber* (Uber)

Sep 15 20:05

Hi,

Happy to explain. When you're sent a request that means you're the closest driver to the rider. If you don't accept the request it goes unfulfilled and that leads to unhappy riders. If they choose to cancel, it will not affect your acceptance rate.

Please let me know if I can help with anything else. Enjoy the rest of your evening!

Best,

*Uber Support*

blog.uber.com/nyc | facebook.com/Uber | @Uber

*Me*

Sep 15 04:49

Please stop sending me dispatches in the city that are 30 plus streets
away, and 2-3 avenues east orWest, this is getting ridiculous. I am not
accepting such fairs, as the rates are dirt cheap as they are, you can not
expect me to drive empty for such distances.

Sincerely,
Me


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

mkosoff said:


> Hello, I'm Maya, the Business Insider reporter y'all have mentioned in this post. I went to the Uber drivers meeting last Friday and I was at the protest this Monday too, but despite talking to a number of drivers, I failed to get their contact information, which leads me to this forum. I'm working on a series of stories about Uber drivers -- I'm looking to get in touch with drivers (especially those in New York) who have complaints about Uber -- especially related to Uber's tipping practices, or anything else you're unhappy about, really. I'm looking to speak with drivers who have any level of experience in the industry, so if you just started driving for Uber this year or if you have years of experience as a driver, please feel free to reach out and email me at [email protected] if you'd like to share your story with me. Thanks!


Welcome & Thank you Maya for reaching out to us. It's sincerely appreciated! If you haven't already, please check out the forum topics here related to "Pay" & "Complaints." These will give you an overview of the many issues drivers face, and could be some great pre-interview research to the overall "voice-less" struggle the Uber drivers have across the country. Here is a link to a recent post of mine highlighting two important issues to us.

Cheers!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I just checked my dispatch board, my rating was 4.8 two weeks ago after having done over 1600 trips, now it shows 4 and 1992 trips, are they counting all the customers canceled trips also, what a bunch of bull, and how can my rating drop so drastically, as I am still using the same car, and take the customers to their destinations using the fastest and most timely route, as they can check with my dispatch board for each fare. I have a feeling that even though the passengers give you a five star rating Uber brings it down to 4, so as to discourage the old drivers that have issues with them and get them off their system, I have no other explanation for this.


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> I just checked my dispatch board, my rating was 4.8 two weeks ago after having done over 1600 trips, now it shows 4 and 1992 trips, are they counting all the customers canceled trips also, what a bunch of bull, and how can my rating drop so drastically, as I am still using the same car, and take the customers to their destinations using the fastest and most timely route, as they can check with my dispatch board for each fare. I have a feeling that even though the passengers give you a five star rating Uber brings it down to 4, so as to discourage the old drivers that have issues with them and get them off their system, I have no other explanation for this.


It's been discussed in other threads. The 'old' dashboard is having major issues & is showing massive wrong or misleading information during the background transition to the "new dashboard" which gives us no ability to see 1/7/365 ratings or pay.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Behind The Scenes Of Uber's Biggest Driver Strike*

*http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiy...-ubers-biggest-driver-protest?s=mobile#470jd6*


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Tilla said:


> The best protest is to quit driving.
> Going on strike? It is ridiculous...


Yes... I agree Tilla. Same ol' same ol'. As a driver contracted with Uber, you are simply that... "contracted". You are in your own business.. you file your taxes as such, you venture into your day to day business as such, etc etc etc. If this is not a business that will bring profit or gain to you... leave it. I understand "making a statement" by whatever means you feel affective... but really ? How is tackling Uber going to help YOUR bottom line? Either Uber works for you or it doesn't. Too much backing them.. and I'm not just referring to monetary backing. I guess what I'm trying to say is ... If you can't make Uber work for you... find a business that will.


----------

